# Treats!



## Vizely (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey There, we are getting our first V in May! With all the reading about training I am finding that I will need a large 'treat/reward' supply. What do people use that is healthy and tasty for the pup? Do you change the treats as they get older? Any feedback will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine have always been a big fan of Zukes, , and they are the perfect size for training treats.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

texasred said:


> Mine have always been a big fan of Zukes, , and they are the perfect size for training treats.


We like these as well, plus they don't have a ton of junk in them. (Thank goodness because my 20mth old human child was sitting on the couch eating them while the dogs sat in front of him.) Occasionally, we will use some higher "value" treats like bully sticks, actual cooked chicken etc. just depends on what we're trying to accomplish.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I like bully sticks, and treats that last longer for crate training. Something high value, that they only get for going into the crate. So far it's worked great with the rescue dogs. Chester would run to the crate, even before I told him too. He learned very quickly the sound of me getting a bully stick out of the canister.


----------



## Vizely (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

I dehydrate meat and organs.

Bill


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Spy Car said:


> I dehydrate meat and organs.
> 
> Bill


Dehydrated sweet potato and fruit is great too


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

For the vast majority of our training we just use their regular kibbles. They get excited about them simply because of the context of it being a treat... even though it's the same thing they get for their meals haha!

We also used zukes for training because they're small, but it gets expensive to be using them for every single reward during early training so that's why we only use them as a higher value treat. We also use dehydrated lamb lung for after pedicures (aka nail trimming) as the highest value treat because they seem to go nutso for it.


----------

